# Identify this fish from Aqua Inspiration



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Aqua Inspiration lists a fish called Rainbow Blue Neon (image: http://www.aquainspiration.com/nproducts/LIS/RBNW-m.JPG). There's no scientific name and the common name is too general to figure out which fish this actually is. I'm just wondering if anyone knows anything about this fish and can provide me with more info about it (especially the scientific name).

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

Long fin white cloud ?

Tanichthys albonubes


----------



## Guppymen (Jun 5, 2010)

Pseudomugil gertrudae (gold morph)

Link:


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

Psuedomugil sp Red Neon. Some think it might be a colour morph of paskai or a hybrid with gertrudae. That picture is two males taken from Allfish Thailand's website. These are expensive little rainbows, upwards to $20 each and usually only males are available.

Have ordered but never received

http://www.rainbowfish.info/forum/viewtopic.php?f=80&t=2870


----------

